# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn en omvallen

## kayro

hallo,

Heb een tijdje geleden al een stukje geplaatst over uitvallen van lichaamsdelen.
Na mijn laatste uitval heb ik last gekregen van mijn evenwicht.
Vanmiddag viel ik spontaan om tegen een schuifdeur van de supermarkt, ik had een glazenpot in mijn handen en kon deze nog vasthouden, omdat ik best schrok dat ik mijn evenwicht verloor bleef ik even staan en verloor ook nog eens de kracht uit mijn arm, waardoor de pot dus met een vaart op de grond kwam. Ook heb ik al de hele week last van steken in mijn schenen, band gevoel om mijn knieën en zware armen en benen. Wie herkent dit of kent iemand die dit heeft, want ik mag namelijk de huisarts niet bellen met deze klachten tot dat er iets uit onderzoek van de neuroloog komt.
En ik ben er eigenlijk klaar mee met die rot dingen die gebeuren.

groetjes Daniëlle

----------


## johan26

Toen je je evenwicht verloor, was je ook duizelig? Zie: http://www.consumed.nl/ziekten/425/e...htsstoornissen

----------


## kayro

bedankt voor je reactie, was net op die site geweest ook toevallig.
Nee was niet duizelig, had wel al moeite met lopen door z'n bandgevoel om de knie.
En ik ben al vanaf december erg moe.

----------


## johan26

Ik lees net je andere bericht over het uitvallen van lichaamsdelen, dat is niet niks kayro. Ik zou niet weten wat je hieraan kan doen, wat ik wel weet is dat je goed onderzocht moet worden. Zegt je huisarts dat het meevalt en/of een ander onderzoek niet nodig is, dan moet je het daarbij niet laten zitten. Door zeuren tot ze erbij neervalt, voor jezelf opkomen!

Je hebt de diagnose fibromyalgie gekregen en daarnaast een lichte hernia. Dit kan een paar klachten verklaren. Je moeheid, dat is denk een gevolg van eventuele aanwezige lichamelijke klachten en/of het ontstaat doordat je zo bezig bent met je klachten (psychisch vlak dus).

Is er nog iets uit de mriscan van je hoofd gekomen?

In ieder geval veel sterkte ermee Kayro. Hou ons op de hoogte!

----------


## kayro

Ik loop nu sinds een paar maanden bij een neuroloog, die me naar mijn gevoel ook niet serieus neemt, uit de mriscan van de hersenen was niets te zien en zij klapte het boek eigenlijk gelijk dicht, met de mededeling dat het dan toch de fibromyalgie is. Ik melde haar toen dat de reumatoloog juist de uitval verschijnselen niet bij de fibromyalgie vond horen, dus vroeg ik haar of er geen mri van mijn ruggenmerg gemaakt kan worden, toen raakte ze licht geïrriteerd en mag deze a.s dinsdag gaan doen, ook heb ik afgelopen week een e.e.g van de hersenen gehad en krijg daar de 14de allemaal de uitslag van.

----------


## johan26

Het is dus even afwachten van de mri van de ruggenmerg en wat de uitslag op de 14de is. Ik ben benieuwd. 

En wat betreft de dokters die geirriteerd raken en/of je niet serieus nemen wanneer je hen iets vraagt cq doorwezen wilt worden cq onderzoek wilt hebben, dat is iets waar je niks van aan moet trekken. Daar moet je boven staan. Een taak van de dokter/huisarts is om je gerust te stellen, hierdoor denken ze vaak 'te' licht over je klachten. Je moet dan ook altijd tot het uiterste gaan voordat je uberhaupt een onderzoek krijgt. 

Maar goed, je hebt de onderzoeken gekregen en aan de ene kant hoop ik natuurlijk dat er niks uit komt. Aan de andere kant hoop ik dat de onderzoeken je wat meer duidelijkheid scheppen wat betreft je klachten. 

Ik wil je wel een tip geven, bezoek eens een acupuncturist. Leg aan haar/hem uit wat je klachten zijn en wat er al door de dokters gediagnosteerd is, en hij/zij zal dan gericht je klachten proberen te verminderen. Niet alleen worden je klachten verminderd, maar je krijgt tevens een wat heldere beeld van je klachten, waarom je ze hebt en waardoor het komt. Persoonlijk heb ik zeer goede ervaringen met acupuncturisten. De energie wordt in je lichaam geactiveerd, je weerstand wordt verhoogd waardoor je minder klachten gaat vertonen. Ik raad je het echt aan om een acupuncturist te bezoeken, let wel op dat er ook verschil in acupuncturist zit. Als je besluit om een acupuncturist te bezoeken, bezoek dan een die erkend is, die aangesloten is bij een acupuncturisten vereniging (naav of nav: http://www.acupunctuur.nl/).

Succes en veel sterkte ermee. Laat je het ons nog weten hoe het verloopt?

----------


## kayro

ben vandaag weer eens bij de dokter geweest.
Meestal krijg ik tijdens een uitval, blaren in mijn linkerhand en ik heb er eigenlijk niet meer bij stilgestaan dat ik die vrijdag niet heb gekregen, ik kreeg ze dus vandaag.
5 stuks en ben gelijk naar de dokter gegaan omdat als ik normaal na een uitval aan kom de blaren weer afgezakt zijn en het dan net eelt knobbeltjes zijn. Maar nu was ik op tijd en kon ze laten zien, volgens de dokter lijkt het op herpes en dit kan inderdaad heel goed neurologische klachten geven. Ze heeft het op kweek gezet en krijg over 10 dagen de uitslag.
De mri gaat morgen helaas niet door, omdat het stuk is, dus even wachten op een nieuwe afspraak.

----------


## kayro

Ben vandaag bij de neuroloog geweest.
De uitslag van de mri was dat er een kleine uitstulping in mijn nek zit.
Dit kan volgens haar niet de klachten geven die ik heb.
De e.e.g was goed en de kweek was ook goed.

pff zou zo graag weten wat ik mankeer. :Confused:

----------

